# Where should I put the temperature and humidity gauge?



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi guys!
So excited, just picked up my first few things for my upcoming Russian Tortoise!  So far I have the enclosure, some of the substrate, a few decorations, and the thermometer and humidity gauge. 

I am aware that the basking area should be between 90 and 100 degrees F, and the overall tank temperature should be in the 70's. However, where in the tank should I place the thermometer? Near the basking area or away from it?

Also, for the humidity gauge (which I believe should be around 40%) does it matter where I place it?

Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2013)

The temp gauge should be placed at substrate level, but you also need to buy one of those point and shoot temp readers so you can spot check all around the enclosure.

If your new tortoise is an older tortoise, the humidity isn't as critical as if he were a baby. And when we talk about humidity for babies, its usually for the leopards and sulcatas. The Russians really can get buy with minimum humidity. Just soak them or provide a waterer in the habitat.


----------

